# The Show Stance



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I know how to make them do the stance for the show ring my problem is making them STAY in that stance. As soon as I take my hands off their backs they aren't in that stance anymore. Any tips? 

Thanks.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It just takes lots of practice and patients.

What we use to do was walk them around, get them in the stance, have them stay there for awhile and just keep increasing time. Pretty soon, they will be stand there and not moving.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Patience?? Haha what's that?! :roll: 

Lori is right...it just takes time and elusive thing called patience. Also, for showmanship, it's good to pick a doe who is mild tempered. Not a diva like Flicka, who is in my other post, who is now known as the "ex-showmanship doe" for a very good reason! :GAAH: She knows what is wanted of her and what she should do, but get her into that ring and if I make it 15 minutes...I'm lucky. After that...she lets me know she wants no part of these shenanigans!


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I just have to basically force them to do it for longer periods of time until they realize they need to keep the pose until I say so. I figured as much I just wanted to see if there was an "easier" way. LOL


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Well if you find an easier way...let me know! :laugh:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I know that this is a little unconvientional for goats but.........try clicker training. I know people who train show dogs to stay in the show stance with clicker training. I know it works with great success with dogs and also it has been used to train a number of other types of animals, horses, llamas, chickens, etc. There is a lady who trained her pygmy goat to do tricks in the Clicker Journal magazine. It was the original way to train dolpins, though with whistles. I plan on trying it when I finally get my goats. I have had great fun training my dogs with this method and they enjoy it and look forward to training time.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I showed a yearling doeling this year, first show I took her to she would not stand still for anything! Second show, She was litterly falling asleep just standing her stance, I could not believe it :shocked: It also helped that the second show was fair, so she had 4 days to settle in before show day. 
Some are born to show while others hate it, but the secret is......practice, practice, practice, practice.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a doe that first I could not get her in the ring, then when I got her there, it was like "you wnat me to stand still?, and look? RIGHT. 

I new it was my fault, I had not worked wuith her much.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Goat Crazy said:


> It also helped that the second show was fair, so she had 4 days to settle in before show day.


Really? My does are worse when they are at a show longer vs. a pull-in show.



Goat Crazy said:


> Some are born to show while others hate it


You got that right!! Flicka, for example, was a showmanship doe and I worked with her a lot, but she just hates it. Then I have others that don't mind it and actually like it. Crazy goats. :roll:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

haha if only us goat showers could make them stay during shows.....then the world would be better.

When I used to be in 4h I never praticed with them and they did better then the ones I did practice with....WEIRD!

But every goat is different


----------

